# Những ý tưởng trang hoàng và bài trí giá sách sáng tạo



## lalamini (16/10/21)

Những ý tưởng trang hoàng và bài trí giá sách sáng tạo Những ý tưởng trang hoàng và bài trí giá sách sáng tạo dưới đây sẽ giúp không gian sống của bạn vừa đẹp, vừa gọn gàng hơn rất nhiều. Một trong những cách dễ nhất để tự tạo một chiếc giá sách tại nhà Kita Vĩnh Long là sử dụng thang. Với cách này bạn có thể kê ván lên các bậc thang để tạo thành giá đựng sách vở, đồ đạc. Nếu bạn muốn treo giá sách lên tường, hãy cố định thang vào tường dưới dạng treo lộn ngược để tạo thành chiếc giá độc đáo và tiện dụng. Sáng tạo chiếc giá sách nhà bạn từ những chiếc thang cỡ nhỏ và ván gỗ. Hoặc bạn có thể sáng tạo một chiếc giá sách độc đáo từ chiếc bàn cafe cổ điển. Chỉ cần cưa đôi chiếc bàn và cố định từng nửa một vào tường là bạn đã có chiếc giá sách lạ mắt. Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tô vẽ thêm để chiếc giá sách trông mới mẻ hơn. Chiếc giá sách tự chế này sẽ mang lại sự sáng tạo không ngờ cho không gian dự án Kita tại Vĩnh Long. Cưa đôi những chiếc bàn cũ và cố định chúng vào tường, vậy là bạn đã có một chiếc giá sách độc đáo vô cùng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gần đây rất nhiều người sử dụng ống mạ kẽm kết hợp với những miếng gỗ thô để tự tạo cho mình một giá sách đơn giản, ấm áp. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể sử dụng những miếng ván gỗ nhỏ, xếp chồng lên nhau một cách tự nhiên rồi kê ván để tạo thành chiếc giá sách handmade độc đáo của mình. Giá sách mang phong cách cổ điển từ ống kẽm và những miếng gỗ thô mộc. Giá sách treo tường độc đáo từ những miếng ván gỗ nhỏ được xâu chuỗi và cố định bằng dây thừng. Bạn cũng có thể tự chế những giá treo cỡ nhỏ từ ván gỗ và vải da để bày biện các món đồ lưu niệm xinh xắn trên tường. “Biến hóa” từ những giá sách cũ Cách đơn giản hơn để có một chiếc giá sách tuyệt đẹp là thay áo mới cho chiếc giá sách cũ và thể hiện dấu ấn thẩm mỹ của bạn lên chúng. Hãy thử biến chiếc giá sách của của bạn thành một bộ sưu tập hình ảnh gia đình thân yêu bằng cách dán ảnh vào mặt trong của giá sách. Bằng ý tưởng này, chiếc giá sách cũ trông đã thu hút và ấn tượng hơn rất nhiều phải không? Trang trí phần mặt trong của giá sách bằng những tấm ảnh gia đình khiến chiếc giá sách cũ đơn điệu trở nên sinh động và ý nghĩa hơn rất nhiều. Hoặc là bạn sử dụng những mẫu giấy màu, giấy dán tường với hoa văn sinh động và nổi bật để trang trí cho mặt trong của giá sách. Đây là kiểu trang trí vừa đơn giản lại vừa không tốn kém tiền bạc và công sức. Sử dụng giấy dán tường với hoa văn nổi bật cũng là một giải pháp tuyệt vời cho giá sách cũ nhà bạn. Chỉ với một chút sơn màu và băng dính là chiếc giá sách cũ đã có màu áo mới tươi mát với những đường V-line bắt mắt. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể sử dụng những đường viền sống động từ ren hoặc ruy băng tông màu neon rực rỡ để tạo cảm giác thời trang mà lại sáng tạo cho giá sách của mình. Một chút sơn và băng dính tạo hình V-line độc đáo khiến chiếc giá sách của bạn trông cực kỳ hiện đại. Hoặc bạn có thể nhấn nhá bằng những đường diềm tông màu neon bắt mắt. Cuối cùng, cách đơn giản nhất để tân trang cho chiếc giá sách của bạn là dùng sơn phủ toàn bộ lại chiếc giá sách cũ nhà bạn. Những màu sơn trẻ trung, tươi tắn, kết hợp với những món đồ lưu niệm, những cuốn sách màu sắc cũng đủ mang đến một sức sống mới cho không gian Kita tại Vĩnh Long nhà bạn rồi. Thay áo mới cho chiếc giá sách nhà bạn bằng những màu sơn tươi tắn.


----------

